# مشروع انشاء وادي موازي لوادي النيل



## الملك العقرب (6 يونيو 2009)

ممر التعمير في الصحراء الغربية
وسيلة لتأمين مستقبل الأجيال المقبلة في مصربقلم‏:‏ د‏.‏ فــاروق الـــباز
مدير مركز أبحاث الفضاء
بجامعة بوسطن الأمريكية
أستاذ غير متفرغ بجامعة عين شمس
____________________



*يعيد هذا المقال طرح مقترح كنت قد قدمته منذ سنوات بغرض إنشاء طريق بالمواصفات العالمية في صحراء مصر الغربية يمتد من ساحل البحر المتوسط شمالا حتي بحيرة ناصر في الجنوب وعلي مسافة تتراوح بين‏10‏ و‏80‏ كيلو مترا غرب وادي النيل‏,‏ يفتح هذا الممر آفاقا جديدة للامتداد العمراني والزراعي والصناعي والتجاري حول مسافة تصل الي‏2000‏ كيلو متر‏.‏ ولأن مصر في حاجة ماسة الي مخرج من الوضع الاجتماعي الصعب في الوقت الحالي بالذات‏,‏ فإنني أعيد طرح المقترح عله يتم النظر فيه بجدية‏,‏ وربما للتنفيذ بأموال مستثمرين من القطاع الخاص الوطني أولا ثم العربي ثانيا ثم العالمي ثالثا‏.‏

يعتبر النقل من أساسيات التقدم والازدهار علي مر العصور ونحن نعلم ان قيام الدولة المصرية القديمة منذ اكثر من خمسة آلاف عام اعتمد علي النيل كطريق يربط شمالها بجنوبها حيث كانت تنتقل من خلاله الناس والاخبار والغذاء والمنتجات والبضائع ورجال الأمن وجامعو الضرائب وكل ما يمثل كيان الدولة وسر بقائها كذلك اعتمد الاغريق والرومان والعرب علي تسهيل وتأمين النقل في جميع أرجاء حضارتهم‏.‏ وفي العصر الحالي نمت اوروبا الحديثة بعد انشاء شبكات الطرق السريعة فيها‏,‏ وكذلك تفوقت امريكا علي باقي العالم الغربي باستخدام ثرواتها الطبيعية أحسن استخدام‏,‏ مما استدعي إنشاء شبكة متميزة من السكك الحديدية والطرق في جميع أرجائها‏.‏

وبالنسبة لنا في مصر لا يصح إنشاء شبكة جديدة في وادي النيل والدلتا لأن في ذلك اعتداء علي الأرض الزراعية المعتدي عليها أصلا نتيجة النمو الكبير للكتل السكانية العشوائية وغير المرخص لها في اغلب الاحيان‏..‏ هذه الاراضي الخصبة رسبها نهر النيل العظيم علي مدي ملايين السنين‏.‏ ولقد تكدس سكان مصر في مساحة محدودة منها نتيجة الزيادة المستمرة في عدد السكان‏,‏ ولا يعقل ان نستمر في العيش علي‏5%‏ من مساحة ارضنا مع الاستمرار في البناء فوق التربة الزراعية لذلك فلابد من فتح آفاق جديدة للتوسع العمراني والزراعي والتجاري خارج نطاق وادي النيل الضيق‏.‏

يؤهل المقترح الحالي إضافة الي تسهيل النقل بين اطراف الدولة‏,‏ الحد من التوسع العمراني في وادي النيل والدلتا بفتح آفاق جديدة للنمو بالقرب من التجمعات السكانية الكبري ومجالات لا حصر لها في استصلاح اراضي صحراوية وإنشاء مشاريع جديدة للتنمية في مجالات الصناعة والتجارة والسياحة‏,‏ كما يعطي المقترح املا جديدا لأجيال المستقبل باستخدام احد عناصر الثروة الطبيعية واقربها الي التجمعات السكانية الحالية وهو الشريط المتاخم لوادي النيل في الصحراء الغربية‏.‏

لقد اختير هذا الجزء من الصحراء الغربية بناء علي خبرة في تضاريس مصر وإمكاناتها التنموية ويتكون الشريط المتاخم لوادي النيل من هضبة مستوية بميل بسيط من الجنوب الي الشمال بموازاة النيل‏,‏ ولا تقطع المنطقة أودية تهددها السيول كما هو الحال في شرق النيل‏,‏ كذلك تتواجد مساحات شاسعة من الاراضي التي يسهل استصلاحها لإنتاج الغذاء إضافة الي احتمالات وجود المياه الجوفية‏,‏ هذا الشريط بالذات تقل فيه الرمال ولا تتقاطع معه خطوط الكثبان الرملية‏,‏ وكما هو الحال في باقي الصحراء الغربية تشتد اشعة الشمس والرياح مما يسمح باستخدام هذه المصادر للطاقة المتجددة في المستقبل‏.‏*



*بناء علي ما تقدم يتضمن مقترح ممر التعمير إنشاء ما يلي‏:‏
‏1‏ـ طريق رئيسي للسير السريع بالمواصفات العالمية يبدأ من غرب الاسكندرية ويستمر حتي حدود مصر الجنوبية بطول‏1200‏ كيلو متر تقريبا

‏2‏ـ اثنا عشر فرعا من الطرق العرضية التي تربط الطريق الرئيسي بمراكز التجمع السكاني علي طول مساره بطول كلي نحو‏800‏ كيلو متر‏.‏

‏3‏ـ شريط سكة حديد للنقل السريع بموازاة الطريق الرئيسي

‏4‏ـ انبوب ماء من بحيرة ناصر جنوبا وحتي نهاية الطريق علي ساحل البحر المتوسط‏*

*‏ **5**ـ خط كهرباء يؤمن توفير الطاقة في مراحل المشروع الأولية‏.‏

‏1‏ـ الطريق الرئيسي
يمثل الطريق العالمي من الشمال الي الجنوب العنصر الاساسي لممر التعمير‏,‏ يبدأ الطريق علي ساحل البحر المتوسط في موقع يتم اختياره بين الاسكندريةوالعلمين‏,‏ ويؤهل إنشاء ميناء عالمي جديد يضاهي المواني العالمية الكبري في المستقبل يؤخذ في الاعتبار الحاجة الي توفير استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات الحديثة في التعامل السهل السريع مع الصادرات والواردات والبضائع المؤقتة‏,‏ ويعيد مثل هذا الموقع المكانة المرموقة للإسكندرية بين المواني العالمية‏.‏
يتكون الطريق الرئيسي من ثمانية ممرات علي الأقل اثنان لسيارات النقل واثنان للسيارات الخاصة ذهابا وايابا‏,‏ كما يلزم ان يمهد الطريق وفق المواصفات العالمية التي تسمح بالسير الآمن السريع دون توقف إلا في حالات الطواريء ومحطات الاستراحة والوقود ومراكز تحصيل رسوم السير‏,‏ وربما يستدعي تأمين صلاحية الطريق إنشاء مؤسسة خاصة تقوم بتحصيل الرسوم اللازمة لهذا الغرض علي مشارف الطرق العرضية‏.‏

‏2‏ـ الطرق العرضية
يشتمل المقترح علي اثني عشر طريقا عرضيا تربط منها الطريق الرئيسي بموقع من مواقع التكدس السكاني في الدلتا وبموازاة وادي النيل‏,‏ تسمح هذه الطرق بالامتداد العمراني غربا في هذه المواقع رويدا رويدا وتضيف بعدام جغرافيا لعدد من المحافظات التي تعاني من الاختناق في الوقت الحالي‏,‏ ويجب ألا يسمح اطلاقا بالنمو العشوائي في تلك المناطق بل يجب أن يسبق التخطيط والتنظيم والخدمات لنمو الحضري لها وتسمح هذه الطرق العرضية التنقل بين المحافظات بسرعة ويسر كما تؤمن النقل السريع بينها وبين العالم الخارجي‏.‏ وعلي سبيل المثال‏,‏ تشمل الطرق العرضية المقترحة ما يلي‏:‏

فرع الإسكندرية
يمتد هذا الفرع من الطريق الرئيسي غربا ليصل الي مدينة الاسكندرية ومينائها ومطارها الدولي‏,‏ ويمكن ان يستمر الفرع شرقا حتي طريق الدلتا الساحلي الي رشيد ثم دمياط‏,‏ وبذلك يربط الفرع الطريق الرئيسي للممر بشمال الدلتا باكملها‏.‏

فرع الدلتا
لربط الطريق الرئيسي بمنتصف منطقة الدلتا ربما في مدينة طنطا‏.‏ مثل هذا الفرع يتطلب المحافظة علي الأراضي الزراعية في مساره وربما يتطلب كباري جديدة علي فرع رشيد وقنوات الري والصرف‏.‏ الجزء الغربي من هذا الطريق يرصف علي صحراء قاحلة وقابلة للاستصلاح وتمثل بعدا جغرافيا جديدا لمحافظة الغربية أكثر محافظات الدلتا اختناقا علي الإطلاق

فرع القاهرة
يؤهل هذا الفرع ربط الطريق الرئيسي بطريق مصر ـ اسكندرية الصحراوي ثم بأكبر تجمع سكاني في قارة إفريقيا بأكملها‏,‏ ألا وهي محافظة القاهرة‏.‏ ويمكن لهذا الفرع أن يستمر شرقا إلي المعادي ومنها إلي طريق السويس كي يربط الميناء الجديد بميناء السويس‏.‏ ويؤهل ذلك نقل البضائع بريا من البحر المتوسط غرب الاسكندرية إلي البحر الأحمر عبر خليج السويس كمجال إضافي للنقل البحري عبر قناة السويس

فرع الفيوم
يؤهل هذا الطريق تنمية الصحراء في شمال وغرب منخفض الفيوم‏,‏ ومنطقة غرب الفيوم بالذات يمكن تنميتها صناعيا لابعاد الصناعات مثل صناعة الأسمنت عن المواقع السكنية لتحسين البيئة فيها‏.‏

فرع البحرية
يؤهل هذا الفرع وصل الطريق الرئيسي بالواحات البحرية في اتجاه جنوب غرب الجيزة‏,‏ وبذلك يؤهل الفرع الوصل بين واحات الوادي الجديد الشمالية والطريق الرئيسي‏.‏ ويسمح الفرع بالتوسع في السياحة في منخفض البحرية وكذلك استخدام ثرواتها المعدنية وخاصة رواسب الحديد‏.‏

فرع المنيا
يفتح هذا الفرع آفاقا جديدة للنماء غرب وادي النيل في منطقة تكتظ بالسكان وتحتاج إلي التوسع في العمران لاسيما نظرا لوجود جامعة بها هذا بالإضافة إلي الحاجة لعدد من المدارس ومعاهد التدريب

فرع أسيوط
يمكن إعادة كل ماقيل عن فرع المنيا‏,‏ إضافة إلي أن هذا الفرع يؤهل السير علي طريق الواحات الخارجة وباقي واحات الوادي الجديد

فرع قنا
يوصل هذا الطريق إلي منطقة واسعة يمكن استصلاح اراضيها تقع جنوب مسار نهر النيل بين مدينتي قنا ونجح حمادي تكونت التربة في هذه المنطقة نتيجة لترسيب الأودية القديمة مما يعني أيضا احتمال وجود مياه جوفية يمكن استخدامها في مشاريع الاستصلاح‏.‏

فرع الأقصر
يؤهل هذا الطريق امتدادا غير محدود للمشاريع السياحية المتميزة فوق الهضبة وغرب وادي النيل بالقرب من أكبر تجمع للآثار المصرية القديمة في الأقصر‏.‏ إضافة إلي ذلك يمكن استثمار الطبيعة الفريدة في منخفض الخارجة بالإضافة إلي الواحات العديدة والكثبان الرملية الباهرة‏.‏

فرع كوم أمبو وأسوان‏.‏
يعبر هذا الفرع سهلا واسعا يمثل مجري قديما للنيل ولذلك تغطيه تربة خصبة صالحة للزراعة‏.‏ ولأسباب جيولوجية بدأ مجري النيل الهجرة شرقا حتي وصل إلي موقعة الحالي‏.‏ ولذلك يمكن استخدام المياه الجوفية المختزنة منذ قديم الزمن في استصلاح هذا السهل الخصيب‏.‏ امتداد الفرع في اتجاه الجنوب الشرقي يربط مابين الفرع وبين الطريق الرئيسي ومدينة أسوان‏,‏ مما يسهل نقل المنتجات المحلية إلي المحافظات الشمالية علاوة علي التنمية السياحية عبر تيسير زيارة المواقع السياحية في منطقة أسوان‏.‏
إضافة إلي ذلك يؤهل الطريق تنمية مطار أسوان للتجارة العالمية‏.‏

فرع توشكي
يهبط الطريق الرئيسي من الهضبة حيث يتم وصلها بعدة أماكن حول منخفض توشكي‏.‏ لقد تم حفر قناة لتوصيل مياء النيل من بحيرة ناصر إلي منخفض توشكي بغرض استصلاح الأراضي المحيطة بالبرك التي تكونت في المنخفض هذآ المشروع يستدعي عدة سبل للنقل السريع الي المحافظات الشمالية ومنافذ التصدير معا كما يؤهل هذا الفرع وصل المنطقة بالطريق الرئيسي ويسهم في نجاح مشاريع التنمية في منطقة توشكي

فرع بحيرة ناصر
تمثل بحيرة ناصر موقعا متميزا لتنمية الثروة السمكية وصيد الأسماك‏,‏ وخاصة إذا تم تسهيل نقلها إلي مواقع التكدس السكاني في المحافظات الشمالية‏,‏ ويمكن أن يتم ذلك في موقع يتم اختياره شمال معبد أبو سنبل‏.‏

‏3‏ ـ السكة الحديدية
يشتمل ممر التعمير المقترح علي شريط سكة حديدية للنقل السريع بموازاة الطريق الرئيسي تؤهل هذه الوسيلة نقل الناس والبضائع والمنتجات من جنوب مصر حتي ساحل البحر المتوسط لاسيما وأن السكة الحديدية تعاني من الكهولة‏.‏ كما لا يصح إنشاء سكة حديدية جديدة داخل وادي النيل لأن في ذلك تعديا علي الأراضي الزراعية
تؤهل السكة الحديدية للنقل السريع شحن الأسماك من بحيرة ناصر التي تذخر بالثروة السمكية إلي مواقع التكدس السكاني في شمال وادي النيل‏.‏ كذلك تمكن الوسيلة من الاستخدام الأمثل في الصناعات العديدة كصناعة الألمومنيوم في نجع حمادي‏.‏ فتوجود السكة الحديدية الجديدة سوف يجعل النقل من الميناء إلي المصنع ثم المنتج من المصنع إلي السوق يتم في سهولة ويسر وبتكلفة أقل‏,‏ هذا بالإضافة إلي الحد من الزحام الناتج عن حركة الشاحنات علي الطريق الزراعي الحالي‏.‏

‏4‏ ـ أنبوب الماء
يلزم توفير الماء الصالح للشرب بطول الممر المقترح فوق هضبة الصحراء الغربية يفضل نقل الماء من بحيرة ناصر أو قناة توشكي داخل أنبوب لمنع البخر أو تسرب الماء في الصخور ويشمل التخطيط لمشاريع التنمية المختلفة علي طول الممر استخدام المياه الجوفية في الزراعة والصناعة‏,‏ ولكن الحاجة الي الماء للاستخدامات البشرية خلال المراحل الأولي للمشروع يتطلب توفير الأنبوب المذكور
ربما يلزم المشروع خلال تلك المرحلة أنبوب قطره متر أو متر ونصف وهذا ليس بكثير لأن ليبيا قد أقامت النهر الصناعي العظيم لنقل الماء العذب من أبار صحرائها في الجنوب الي مدنها علي ساحل البحر المتوسط في أنبوب قطره أربعة أمتار وبطول‏2000‏ كيلو متر‏.‏ وكما هو الحال في ليبيا‏,‏ بعد ضخ الماء الي مستوي الهضبة يتم نقله من الجنوب الي الشمال بالميل الطبيعي لسطح شمال إفريقيا

‏5‏ ـ خط الكهرباء
يلزم للمقترح إنشاء خط كهرباء للإنارة والتبريد علي طول الطريق الرئيسي‏,‏ وخاصة لأن مسار الطريق يمر في منطقة صحراوية لاتوجد فيها متطلبات التنمية الأساسية‏,‏ خلال المراحل الأولي للمشروع في نفس الوقت يجب تشجيع مشروعات التنمية العمرانية والزراعية والصناعية والسياحية المنظمة واستخدام مصادر الطاقة المستدامة كالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح‏.‏

مزايا المشروع
يلزم لأي مقترح لمشروع تنموي دراسة الآثار الجانبية له وخاصة من الناحية البيئية‏,‏ ولأن المشروع المقترح يقلل من تدهور البيئة في وادي النيل فهذا يعتبر إحدي مزاياه العديدة‏.‏ الجانب الأساسي الذي يجب دراسته هو الجدوي الاقتصادية للمشروع‏,‏ أي مدي نجاحه المؤكد من ناحية الاستثمار‏,‏ وهذا يتم من خلال دراسة جدوي يجريها المختصون بناء علي بيانات حقيقية ومنطقية‏.‏ أما المزايا والمنافع المنتظرة للمشروع فعديدة نوجز منها مايلي‏:‏
‏*‏ الحد من التعدي علي الأراضي الزراعية داخل وادي النيل من قبل القطاع الخاص والحكومي معا‏.‏
‏
*‏ فتح مجالات جديدة للعمران بالقرب من أماكن التكدس السكاني‏.‏
‏
*‏ إعداد عدة مناطق لاستصلاح الأراضي غرب الدلتا ووادي النيل‏.‏
‏
*‏ توفير مئات الآلاف من فرص العمل في مجالات الزراعة والصناعة والتجارة والاعمار‏.‏
‏
*‏ تنمية مواقع جديدة للسياحة والاستجمام في الصحراء الغربية بالشريط المتاخم للنيل
‏
*‏ الاقلال من الزحام في وسائل النقل وتوسيع شبكة الطرق الحالية‏.‏
‏
*‏تأهيل حياة هادئة ومريحه في بيئة نظيفة تسمح للبعض بالابداع في العمل‏.‏
‏
*‏ ربط منطقة توشكي وشرق العوينات وواحات الوادي الجديد بباقي مناطق الدولة‏.‏
‏
*‏ خلق فرص جديدة لصغار المستثمرين للكسب من مشروعات في حقول مختلفة‏.‏
‏
*‏ مشاركة شريحة واسعة من الشعب في مشاريع التنمية مما ينمي الشعور بالولاء والانتماء‏.‏
‏
*‏ فتح آفاق جديدة للعمل والتمتع بثمار الانجاز في مشروع وطني من الطراز الأول‏.‏
‏
*‏ خلق الأمل لدي شباب مصر وذلك بتأمين مستقبل أفضل‏.‏

وسيلة الانجاز
مع أن تنفيذ المقترح الحالي قد نوقش من قبل ولكنه يعرض الآن كمشروع للقطاع الخاص‏,‏ وذلك لأسباب كثيرة‏.‏ في بداية الاقتراح قدر المختصون تكلفة المشروع بحوالي ستة بلايين دولار‏,‏ أما الآن فربما تبلغ تكلفة البنية التحتية له أربعة أضعاف هذا الرقم‏.‏ وهذه القيمة ليست بالكثير في الوقت الحالي لاسيما أنها تؤمن مستقبل شعب بأكمله وتنقذ مصر من الوضع الاقتصادي المتردي في هذا الوقت بالذات‏.‏ وربما تمكن المستثمرون من تأمين المبلغ المطلوب لتنفيذ المشروع عبر بيع الأراضي الصالحة للإعمار علي جانبي الطرق العرضية في بداية المشروع‏,‏ ونحن نعلم أن أسعار أراضي البناء تزداد بسرعة خيالية حاليا‏.‏

يتطلب المقترح دراسة مستفيضة بواسطة أهل الخبرة في المهن المختلفة‏,‏ وياحبذا أن يكون من يقوم بالدراسات المطلوبة‏,‏ بدعم من القطاع الخاص المعني‏,‏ خبراء في مراكز الأبحاث والجامعات حتي نتحقق أن المقترح يتم تقديمه جديا بواسطة أهل الخبرة والمعرفة في جميع المجالات‏.‏ في نفس الوقت يجب مناقشة مثل هذا المشروع الحيوي في البرلمان لكي يمكن سن القوانين واتخاذ الاجراءات التي تحمي الناس من الروتين الحكومي أو استغلال بعض العاملين في القطاع الخاص‏.‏

وياحبذا لو بدأ التفكير منذ لحظة الانطلاق بمشاركة أوسع شريحة ممكنة من الناس‏.‏ فيمكن لكل محافظة مثلا البدء في إعداد قائمة بمشروعات التنمية وأولوياتها بناء علي احتياجاتها الحقيقية وفي ضوء مواردها من العمالة الفنية اللازمة وقدراتها الأخري‏.‏ وفي نفس الوقت يجب عدم المساس باستقطاب عمالة أجنبية للعمل في المشروع مهما كانت الأسباب لأن المصري أو المصرية يمكن تدريبهما للقيام بأي عمل كان وبأعلي مستويات الأداء العالمية‏.‏

وكذلك يمكن تشجيع شباب الجامعات من خلال مسابقات لاختيار مشاريع تنمية تقام في محافظاتهم حتي طلبة المدارس يمكنهم المشاركة بمسابقات لاختيار أسماء الطرق العرضية والمدن والقري التي سوف تنشأ علي جوانبها‏.‏ مشاركة الشباب مهمة للغاية لأن الهدف من المشروع هو تأمين مستقبلهم عبر إتاحة فرص عمل لانهائية أمامهم‏.‏

معني ذلك أن الباب مفتوح علي مصراعيه لمشاركة من يود أن يدلو بدلوه علي شرط أن تكون الأفكار المقدمة ليس الغرض منها هو الكسب الشخصي الضيق والمحدود‏,‏ ولكنها تصب أولا وأخيرا في الصالح العام‏,‏ وهكذا تتقدم الدول ويعمل الناس بعزم ونشاط وولاء وانتماء وتزدهر الحياة مرة أخري في وادي النيل الخالد‏.*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يونيو 2009)

خرائط مصر 2017 للمصادر الطبيعية والتنموية المتوقعة:


----------



## لي شربل (6 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك يا العقرب موضوع كتييييييييييير متميز 
تحية لاختيارك هيدا الموضوع لهيدا العالم الاستراتيجي المتميز 
بعتقد لو بالدني مجموعة من هيدي العقول المخلصة والمختارة 
ذات الاتجاة المحايد الساعي لإحداث تغيير للافضل 
رح يصير هيدا العالم مكان صالح للحياة والإبداع .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتيييييييييير .*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك يا العقرب موضوع كتييييييييييير متميز *
> 
> *تحية لاختيارك هيدا الموضوع لهيدا العالم الاستراتيجي المتميز *
> *بعتقد لو بالدني مجموعة من هيدي العقول المخلصة والمختارة *
> ...


 
مرسي يا لي ربنا يباركك و بامانه في عقول كتير و زكية جدا بس مستنية الفرصة المناسبة لاي حد يكتشفها


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا الملك

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا ملك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يونيو 2009)

مرسي يا كليمو و كوكو المسيح يحميكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا كينج على الموضوع
ويا ريت ده يتم وميكونشى مجرد مشروع يتم حفظه فى الادراج*


----------



## white rose (13 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع قيم بالفعل 

وفيه معلومات كتير مهمة

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا كينج على الموضوع*
> *ويا ريت ده يتم وميكونشى مجرد مشروع يتم حفظه فى الادراج*


 
لا باذن ربنا هيتم تنفيذه و نطلع بقي من الذحمة و الذنقة ديه مرسي يا دونا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع قيم بالفعل ​*
> 
> *وفيه معلومات كتير مهمة*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*​


 
العفو يا برنس ربنا يحميك


----------

